# More noses in trough.



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Motability boss £1.7M pay blasted by MP's.

"The "totally unacceptable" £1.7million pay of the boss of a business supplying cars to disabled people has been blasted by MPs.

Earnings and the £2.4billion cash reserves "hoarded" by Motability Operations are "totally out of whack" with reality, two powerful Commons committees find.

Chief executive Mike Betts enjoyed a 78% rise in his pay package in nine years - despite running a company that is a taxpayer-supported monopoly with zero competition, the probe says.

The Work and Pensions and Treasury committees called for public spending watchdog the National Audit Office to review of the scheme".

But will they do anything about it?

Full article: https://www.msn.com/en-gb/cars/news...to-disabled-people/ar-AAxyEWj?ocid=spartanntp


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The problem is that what he has done is clearly highly questionable and without a doubt immoral, but is it actually illegal??

I am in no way defending the sleazebag just pointing out what might be a problem with actually taking any “action” against him. 

Andy


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

That does seem to be a major problem in the present day, although a course of action someone takes is clearly immoral if it is “legal” then no one seems to question it, have we become so tainted by making money we see no problem with it?


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

greygit said:


> That does seem to be a major problem in the present day, although a course of action someone takes is clearly immoral if it is "legal" then no one seems to question it, have we become so tainted by making money we see no problem with it?


We do question it or at least the media does, if someone does something immoral but legal there is no action we can take until parliament makes a law against it.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

greygit said:


> have we become so tainted by making money we see no problem with it?


Sadly that does seem to be the case these days!

Andy


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I agree, although the general excuse is that these executives need to be high fliers in order to make them successful. 

Many years ago a neighbouring guest at a dinner said he had stopped all donations to Oxfam because in his view their CEO was taking too much out of the charity.

I checked, agreed, and stopped donating. (That was many years before their recent scandals.) 

.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

HurricaneSmith said:


> I agree, although the general excuse is that these executives need to be high fliers in order to make them successful.
> 
> .


Yes that is usually the excuse but in this case the CEO is running a company that is a taxpayer-supported monopoly with zero competition!

Do not need a high flyer & why have they amassed a hoard of £2.4M in cash reserves? Taxpayer money again.


----------

